# How to get a virtual phone number in UAE



## samnajar (May 2, 2016)

Any help will be highly appreciated.
I am currently in Australia, I will be in UAE after 3 months when my wife starts her new job in Ras Al Khaimah.
I want to start looking for jobs in UAE, I wanted to get a UAE phone number so recruiters can call me on.

I am trying to get a virtual phone number but it looks like Skype does not offer local numbers in UAE.

Any advice on how to get an online/virtual number in UAE ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

IP based telephony is not licenced in the UAE and is blocked.

Monthly Contract phones can only be obtained once you have residency

PAYG phones for tourists are only available in country by showing them your passport.

You'll have to wait until you are here.


----------



## ttdubai (Dec 28, 2015)

There are lots of providers of virtual local phone numbers, mostly +971-4-xxxxxx (Dubai).

Example:
https://www.uwtservices.com/store/callforwarding/

*Good idea* to use a local phone number for job applications. Good luck!


----------



## samnajar (May 2, 2016)

*Virtual number UAE*

Thanks ttdubai for your answer, did you try uwtservices ?
As far as Google aware  No one else provide a local number in UAE but this website and I actually tried calling them many times but no answer
all other websites offer only a toll free number not a local number which will look odd in the CV


----------



## ttdubai (Dec 28, 2015)

samnajar said:


> Thanks ttdubai for your answer, did you try uwtservices ?
> As far as Google aware  No one else provide a local number in UAE but this website and I actually tried calling them many times but no answer
> all other websites offer only a toll free number not a local number which will look odd in the CV


Yes, I had a number at UWT some time ago.

Other solution:
Buy a prepaid sim card inside the UAE, activate roaming and take it with you. (Or find somebody who send you one to Australia.)


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

ttdubai said:


> Buy a prepaid sim card inside the UAE, activate roaming


Not with a tourist line you won't anymore.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> Not with a tourist line you won't anymore.


Are you sure? It would not make sense, considering a tourist may want to open bank account here as non resident and all banks require to have a local mobile number. Unless something changed, roaming is automatically activated in DU/Etisalat prepaid lines.

OP, if money is not an issue... check with servcorp, you will also get a PO Box.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I have a PAYG sim as does my hubby, we always have done. Never had a contract phone here. Hubsters isn't even linked to his visa, but his passport. So it is possible.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Malbec said:


> Are you sure? It would not make sense, considering a tourist may want to open bank account here as non resident and all banks require to have a local mobile number. Unless something changed, roaming is automatically activated in DU/Etisalat prepaid lines. OP, if money is not an issue... check with servcorp, you will also get a PO Box.


yes I am sure. Earlier this year they made tourist phones only valid for two weeks and introduced that class of temporary mobiles. It doesn't affect existing numbers but does for new arrivals.

And roaming is no longer automatic - they can ask you tide posit cash with them in case you never come back without paying the bill.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

samnajar said:


> Any help will be highly appreciated.
> I am currently in Australia, I will be in UAE after 3 months when my wife starts her new job in Ras Al Khaimah.
> I want to start looking for jobs in UAE, I wanted to get a UAE phone number so recruiters can call me on.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I am not sure that a UAE number if you are living in Australia will really help you.
If you apply for jobs and get a call from the recruiter, for an interview - they will Normally want to see you that day or the next day, at the latest.
This is because each advertised job gets 100s of applicants - so unless you are actually here and readily available for an immediate interview - then you will probably not be considered for a job.
Probably better to polish your CV, do a lot of research and then really blitz the job hunt the moment you actually arrive in the country.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## samnajar (May 2, 2016)

All providers including uwtservices provide only Toll free numbers in UAE which would look odd in the CV, none provide a local number. 
As for the tourist SIM card, I got one from Etisalat this January which was valid for 3 months (now expired)


----------

